# Opinions of value?



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

*Won't let me post more than one pic.*

Won't let me post more than one pic.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

Interior front tack. (Recently painted, new flooring)


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

Tack compartment. The divider was removed in 2nd photo, the spare goes on front. The silver stuff I was putting up in ceiling as insulation. Hay rack on top fits 3-4 bales probably, sturdy but I haven't used it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Much of your pricing will depend upon the need and availability of trailers in your area of this type and brand. Otherwise known as "what the traffic will bear ...or supply & demand."

Honestly, if you are looking to sell it...just put the $***** on it {after an appraisal}  and see if you get bites of interest.
It needs work yes, it has some issues yes, it has good and bad things going for it by your own admission...
I wouldn't invest more money into it. It is near 20 years old...so to me you are/maybe asking the max. You can negotiate lower if need be at this point and still have profit in your pocket to put toward something else if that is what you are thinking...

If a horse trailer dealer is nearby why not haul it over there and get them to give you a "valuation" on it...
You might also see something else if trailer searching you could do a trade-in on and come home with another....

Go online and put in your information as factual as possible and see what you get from some of those generic places who give "what is it worth" guesstimates...


----------

